# ADOPTED: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. :(



## ToFree24

I received this from a friend who has worked with me to save many dogs and she is just sick over this ---






Yes, She’s in GA and at a rescuer’s house-they are taking her to vet tonight. She was attacked by two of his dogs. You can have them contact [email protected] 






















--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sent: Monday, March 03, 2008 3:14 PM
Subject: Re: Can you post this on GSD Forum






I will post on GS forum and keep me updated on anything also. She is in Ga. right? Kathleen





Sharon and Kathleen:



I saw this on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum. Can you please have them post on GSD Forums. They are taking her to the vet





- Cher - GSD who was attacked!
March 3 2008 at 6:08 AM

Chrissy (Login gtigger719)
from IP address 74.232.234.139




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Here's her pictures and story:

I was at Petsmart today for adoptions and there was a phone call for "the rescue group there". Usually they want to know how long we're there or if we have small dogs or whatever. Not today. The guy said he has a GSD he had for 3 yrs and he "recently got" 2 Presa Canarios who are "trying to tear the dog apart". So.... he wants to give up the GSD. WHAT???? He had the male Presa and GSD who is apparently great with his kids but stays in the yard, then he got a female Presa to breed and she started attacking the GSD and so did the male. I told him to just bring her (as much as I'm trying NOT to take anything in and would say no to most people, I knew this dog was doomed). I asked him the physical shape of the dog and he said she had 3 or 4 punctures.

He pulls up with the dog in the back of his pick up and she is bleeding A LOT from her front leg that has about 3" of skin/muscle torn down to the bone. The flap is still there but it's DEEP. And several other punctures. I just took the dog, took her into Banfield to have them w rap it (they're WAY too expensive so we took her to another ER vet). She needed several stitches, 2 drains, sedatives, and is on antibiotics and pain meds. One of our volunteers thankfully was able to take her and is keeping her at least for a couple days in her bathroom while she heals, then she will go to stay @ our vet.








Respond to this message 



Responses 

Permission to crosspost, if anyone knows any GSD or other forums ** Moderator edited - this forum does not allow financial solicitations. Please contact poster for additional information. **

Just got an update from foster - looks like she'll be staying @ the vet. Poor girl is - Chrissy on Mar 3, 8:27 AM 
Poor, baby. Will she go to your vet, Chrissy? n/m - twokitties on Mar 3, 8:31 AM 
Yeah, I'm going to call Laura later and might meet up w/ her tonight after she gets off - Chrissy on Mar 3, 8:36 AM 
** Moderator edited for donation info ** n/m - twokitties on Mar 3, 8:37 AM 
Thank you! nm - Chrissy on Mar 3, 9:47 AM


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Here are photos


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

This all happened yesturday...

I wish they could have arrested that man


----------



## Borrelli21

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

OMG. How sad!


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Thank you for posting photos, I am just sick. What was this STUPID guy doing using this dog as bait!!!


Pm me as they need help with --- or you can email Chrissy at [email protected]


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

No problem, thank you for posting. I am completely sick over this as well.


----------



## ded37

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

And the owner who caused this... did he offer any contribution to the rescue for her care? 

What if Chrissy couldn't have helped? He wasn't even honest about the extent of her injuries.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

This is disgusting. I am thankful that the rescuer took her in. The poor dog. Ugh, I really feel sick. Another irresponsible person who shouldn't be allowed to have dogs or kids.


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

It was me who took her in. He didn't contribute anything but I have his card and e-mailed him the pics now that it's shaved strongly suggesting he makes a contribution towards her care.

We didn't really have space or funds for her but sometimes you can't turn dogs away and when I heard her situation I knew she'd be bad off if we didn't take her... I still was shocked when I saw her.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Thank you Chrissy!

The horror never ends.....


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

I have given Chrissy the link to this post if she wants to add anything or she can email me & I will post. Feel free to email her also -- 

Sending you a <<<HUG>>> Cher & great thoughts.


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Thanks for posting her here. She was sooo sweet even with all her injuries, she kissed everyone she met. She was obviously confused about why she lost her home and several pieces of her leg, but still had a great temp. with us, the vet techs, vet, etc...


----------



## Gigi

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

That poor dog she must be in pain. Thank you for helping her. I hate to think what would have happened if you were not able to take her in. I sure hope he watches the kids with the other dogs.


----------



## AnnaRiley

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

I'm sending a donation. This is terrible. In SC, the there is a vote tomorrow on chaining. Since I adopted a "chained dog" this is very near and dear to my heart.


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Thank you to everyone who is helping. When we see all of the people who mistreat their dogs and rescue dogs like Cher.. it makes you lose your faith in humanity, it's always good to know there are people who still care.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

oh my god....this is horrible!!! It really does leave me speechless... there is no way in **** anyone can justify allowing this to happen to a dog!!! And then to not do anything??? Not take the dog to the vet...not do anything for the dog....what the h-ll was he driving around with this dog in its condition in the back of his truck for???? Thank god this dog was taken in and I can only pray he will recover from both his emontional as well as physical wounds. 
Rosa


----------



## BucksMom

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Doesn't it scare you to death thinking that this guy now has two Presa Canarios and what he is going to be doing with them? 

I'm so glad you were there to rescue Poor Cher, I pray that her leg will function and heal quickly.


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

I was just about to say the same thing!!!!! He's now going to breed two agressive Presa Canarios!!! What an idiot!!!
Chrissy....sending you a PM.


----------



## doreenf

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Oh you are an angel for taking her in. Her owner should be shot! He should be reported to the local police for having attack dogs. Next time with those kind of dogs it could be his kids or kids around the area. Not wishing him any bad luck but what come around goes around he could be next!


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Crissy,
please pm me the info where to send the donation to you. Thank you so much for helping her- I feel sick to my stomach looking at this. This guy wanted to get rid of the GSD?? He should think about the two terrors (edited here due to my strong feelings at the moment) that he has!!! This poor, poor girl. Please keep us updated on her.


----------



## Sue F

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Oh my gosh....poor baby!!!!!


----------



## Yvette

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

That is horrible! Poor girl. Someone should report him!
As this is what happens when you have irresponsible people with this breed! San Francisco Dog Mauling


----------



## Kaylas Mom

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Oh poor girl, some people just make me sick. Thank you for taking her in. I just want to cuddle her, stuff like this just makes my blood boil


----------



## vjt555

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

How awful. Poor thing. I really hope the leg can be saved.


----------



## Kaitadog

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Oh gosh. She looks like my Kaita.









What a horrible man. He has two dogs ready for breeding in his yard and puts another female out there? Not to mention that Presas are not dogs that should be owned by just anyone. Good lord.


----------



## Remo

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Thank you for helping her.

I just got back from making my paypal donation toward Cher's expenses. 

** Moderator edited for solicitation. This is a warning that further solicitations will result in the thread being closed. **


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Thank you Chrissy.


----------



## Fee

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

That's just horrible! Poor girl!! Wishing her a speedy recovery!


----------



## bluetick

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Please keep us updated regarding her recovery. Those wounds look nasty!


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Cher is already looking better and seems to be in good spirits. Here are some pics I took today


----------



## GregK

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *



> Originally Posted By: Kaitadog
> 
> What a horrible man.


Yep!!! Walking scum!!!!


----------



## Fee

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Thanks for the update! She does look better and her wounds are 'nice' and clean. Hopefully they will be healed soon. Sending get well hugs to the sweet girl!


----------



## doreenf

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Does any body know if this A##H#### was reported to the police or animal control?


----------



## Kaylas Mom

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Awww bless her heart, she looks so much better than her first pics. Thanks for taking such great care of her


----------



## Ewilliams

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Poor thing. Her "owner" sounds like an idiot! I am just so happy to see that she is beginning her recovery. I can't believe the guy even bothered to bring her to Petsmart. I'm surprised he didn't leave her for dead. Sorry ***hole!


----------



## LuvourGSDs

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

This is a very sad case & hope she finds a wonderful loving home ! She's in good care now & that's so great ! Looking better each day !

May I ask, why would dogs be so mean to go at another dog this way ? That's really scary.


----------



## BlackPuppy

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

She's looking so much better! Thank you for taking her in. My donation is on its way.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Thanks so much for the update!!


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Drains are hopefully coming out tomorrow. She is definitely acting better and so sweet. She's really good in her cage @ the vet and you wouldn't know she's there except if you're talking to another dog she'll let out that Shepherd whine for attention to remind you she needs some lovin' too.


----------



## bluetick

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

She has such a sweet, feminine face! Considering the damage done to her leg, it appears she is putting weight on it. What a trooper! It's a wonder she didn't get killed in what must have been a horrific scene.


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Yeah, they actually decided to keep her drains in a little longer because she is so active and bearing weight on it. She's definitely a tough girl who's not going to let anything hold her back. And a good girl too


----------



## Patsy

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Bless her precious heart and prayers that she will weather this emotionally and mentally and that it won't hamper her interactions with other canines.
Poor, poor sweet girl........


----------



## Ewilliams

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

I just wanted to check on the beauty this morning to see any updates. I am glad to hear that she is putting weight on it- Can you imagine for one second that it was your leg? I know I would be laid up in bed for a week, most likely in the hospital. Did they give her pain meds? I'm sure they did, but that question just came to mind. When my dog got attacked by another female shep (rescue, history unknown, both on leash, and 100% my fault for letting it happen), They gave her Tramadol, generic for Ultram. 

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery and no lingering trauma for this tough cookie!


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

She's on pain meds and antibiotics. I think her drains come out today, I will probably visit her tomorrow or Sunday @ the latest to check in on her. I saw her briefly yesterday and she was looking good. She is really bouncing back well.


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Saw her today, her drains are out and she's still healing very well. Once she is completely healed up we'll get her spayed, temp test her to see if she can go to a home w/ other animals or needs to be an only pet, and work on finding her a much better home than the idiot she came from!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear that she's healing.


----------



## bluetick

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

That's good news that she is recovering well enough to have the drains removed! I hope she continues to do well, and has no lingering mental trauma. Will she be tested with cats too? All my GSD's have gotten along fine with house cats, but many do not.


----------



## doreenf

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Chrissy, Is anything going to be done to the "idiot" that allowed this to happen to her? And did he ever pay for her medical bills?


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

He never responded to me, suprise suprise. 

Unfortunately, I don't think there's anything I can legally do about it. He has never previously refused her medical care and surrendered her the day of the attack where we made sure she had medical care. And he surrendered her willingly because there was an issue w/ the other dogs, so I don't think he could be charged with cruelty or dog fighting or anything like that.

He gave me his previous vet info and she was just vaccinated and heartworm tested (negative) in February and was treated for what I assume from the med notes was a bad vaccine reaction. She's not spayed of course.

As much as I hate that this guy is breeding and let this happen to his dog and lied to me about how bad off she was... there are a lot of cruelty cases in GA with a lot more stacked against people that never see court so I'm sure this one wouldn't qualify.


----------



## Ewilliams

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Thanks for the great update! I am so happy to hear good news about her. Thank you for helping her.


----------



## doreenf

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Chrissy, Thank-You Its too bad, but at least she is safe now. Thank-You for helping her and her updates.
Doreen


----------



## Kaitadog

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Hope things are going well. I keep checking in every so often to see how she is doing.


----------



## Crabtree

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Any new pictures? Love to see how she's coming along.


----------



## DSudd

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

I am still in shock over what happened to this baby girl. DH was just about sick when he saw the pictures.

I am glad she is feeling better.


----------



## tankgirl

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

That man needs to be reported to Animal Control and Childrens Services. Having known dangerous dogs with children is considered putting them at risk. He could be arrested for that alone not to mentioned what he did to the family pet! @#$%^&*michael vick wannabe


----------



## doreenf

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Well Said Tankgirl


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

How is she doing? Chrissy, did you get my mail?


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

She's doing well. Definitely doesn't like cats, not sure about dogs yet. I may ask the trainer we work with to temp test her since I'm not sure how she'll be and even if she's bad w/ dogs on the leash I won't really know if it's just leash aggression or not and I don't really want to test that myself. Right now she's ignoring the other dogs @ the vet and not going at them through the fence when she's let outside in a run during the day, so I think that's at least a good sign.

Her drains are out and I think her stitches should be coming out soon. It's been a bad week for me so I haven't been by the vet as much as I would have liked to be. I will be there today getting dogs for adoptions and will look in on her to see how she's healing.


----------



## MMSSSK

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Hi Chrissy

How is Cher doing?


----------



## bluetick

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Hi Chrissy, 
Any update on Cher?


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *



> Originally Posted By: Chrissy_AARShe's doing well. Definitely doesn't like cats, not sure about dogs yet. I may ask the trainer we work with to temp test her since I'm not sure how she'll be and even if she's bad w/ dogs on the leash I won't really know if it's just leash aggression or not and I don't really want to test that myself. Right now she's ignoring the other dogs @ the vet and not going at them through the fence when she's let outside in a run during the day, so I think that's at least a good sign.
> 
> Her drains are out and I think her stitches should be coming out soon. It's been a bad week for me so I haven't been by the vet as much as I would have liked to be. I will be there today getting dogs for adoptions and will look in on her to see how she's healing.



Sounds like you are really busy and hope your days have been better. 

Any updates on Cher -- hope she is taking it easy and getting strength in her leg -- sending her love. Thanks for all you are doing


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Chrissy is there any update on Cher and/or pictures?


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Sorry I haven't been here in a while. She has healed up wonderfully and is getting around great (of course the injured leg never slowed her down). She had some GI issues last week but seems to be doing better with that now. I need to get some updated pics for everyone.


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

I think we have found the perfect forever home for Cher. Their previous GSD passed away about a year ago and they are ready for another one. They don't have any other pets and have older kids, mom is home all day. Willing to work on training and do anything they need to in order to make it work. They should be meeting her this weekend, keep your paws crossed!


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

I hope it works out!! Keep us posted on this poor girl!


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Hi Chrissy - 

Happy to hear Cher is coming along and have my fingers crossed this will be the family for her. Your are just great to been there for her and bet you are going to miss this sweetie.









Looking forward to photos and update on this weekend - good luck









Kathleen : )


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

I've got good news!!! 

Cher has a home!! Her spay was bumped back to this week because of emergencies @ the vet so she won't be going home until Friday, but the family met her and loves her. She'll have a stay at home mom to hang out with all day and 4 kids(all were very well behaved and so sweet with her). She was kissing all of them. They also have a fenced yard and no other pets. Have experience w/ the breed and said they want to do training with the whole family.

The other good news is that I finally got to dog test her yesterday and she did great. She would give a low growl and curl her lip if another dog tried to get near her while she was being petted, but otherwise she was totally fine. She licked a couple dogs on the mouth and rolled on her back and submitted to a little Beagle mix. 

All around a good day for Cher, I am soooo happy for her!!


----------



## bluetick

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

That's wonderful news, Chrissy!


----------



## ded37

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

I hope all works out beautifully for Cher!! Great work Chrissy!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10456130


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Great work Chrissy - Cher we love you and you always bring a happy tear to my eyes -- so proud of you










Chrissy -- thank you for all the hard work & would love to see a photo of our Cher.


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Here's an e-mail I got from her family and a couple pics, though not great ones:

Thank you and Aaron so much for your time on Sunday. Our family is looking forward to having Cher with us. The kids are going on Thursday to get her bed, leash, food/water bowls. We also have to have a pool for summer so Cher can keep cool when we are outside. They wanted to know what kind of toys you suggest. Also, what are her favorite treats. They can't believe she has never had Christmas gifts or birthday(doggie) cakes. WE have to pick out a stocking for her and also buy ornaments for her for the tree. Do you think she is going to be spoiled?


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

I am so happy for her and her new family. Happily ever after!


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Thank you Chrissy for all your hard work and love for this girl.


----------



## romeosmom

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

OMG..the poor girl.









Thank you Chrissy for being her angel. (hugs)

You should blow the pictures up and deliver it to the guy with her bills! 

Please PM me where donations for her can be sent. Thanks!


----------



## romeosmom

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

oops- didn't read page 3- glad she has a home!







Thanks!


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Just thought I'd share this update from Cher's home:

Just thought to let you know what's happening. Cher has had a busy week. She met the little boy and girl that are kept here. She greeted Grady with a big wet one all over his little face. Tongue to tongue if you would. He thought that was soo funny. His sister Clara didn't want that kind of love. Cher washed her feet for her. Clara was very scared of Cher, but would stand at a distance and say hi doggie. We put up dividers in the rooms those two days and she didn't cross unless given permission. Grady even fed her treats on Tuesday. It was so sweet!
When Cher felt nervous or out of sorts we let her run out back or she enjoys laying on the deck to sun herself.
She still enjoys riding, in fact if you open the garage door she is the first to the van. I couldn't find her the other day. Got worried and looked all over. Went back to garage to close van and she was on back bench seat curled up in corner. She is so sneaky!
She also attended a big birthday party here on Saturday. There were about eleven kids and not knowing how she would behave I let her stay in back yard with older kids. She didn't like it. Then before I could stop her, Emalee, our youngest took all her little friends in the back yard to meet Cher. They all had a blast! Cher got more love and hugs than she knew what to do with and returned them with gentleness beyond belief. What a GIRL!
Stitches came out this past week. Did great with vet and staff. Did't do to well with some other patients there, but obeyed stay command, didn't stay quiet though.
Saturday had been so busy that we decided to eat out. I went to get food and David said he kept hearing noises in kitchen. Went to investigate and found Cher with paws in the proverbile cake icing. She had put her front paws on island and was helping herself to some Hannah Montana birthday cake. David said he had to hold the laughter in while getting on to her. When I got home she came with head hung low and whined so pitifully. 
She is having a blast and daddy says she is a momma's girl not a daddy's girl.
She gets so excited at times and is starting to pull pranks with the kids.
She is also getting very rotten. Will send pictures later in week.


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

That story just gives me goose bumps all over!!!!!!!!!!
They've done a great job...what a happy ending for Cher.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

I cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## gtigger719

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

New pics from her home:


----------



## bluetick

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

Thanks for the pictures, Chrissy! Cher is gorgeous and looks comfortable in her new home!


----------



## mmackey

*Re: Cher - Attached by dogs in Ga. Poor girl *

I must say that I amazed she did not lose her leg. Exposed bone like she had is almost a guaranteed infection which leads to amputation. 
Thank goodness not only did this sweetheart heal, but thank goodness for the good samaritans that stepped up to help her and the new family that took her in!


----------

